# CMOS Battery Low



## claymac_c (Mar 31, 2002)

Dear Sir,

I have an Intel Pentium 166 MHZ with 32 MB ram support.....My bios version is of August 1997...The name is AMBIOS MEGATRENDS.....When i start my PC i get an error message saying.." CMOS Battery Low....Press F1 to resume....."

On doing so i go into the setup and after saving the changes the PC restarts....giving me the same error....Only after doing this..ie saving changes and restarting for about 5-6 times does my PC actually go past this error to start up.......

Could you kindly tell me what actually the problem could be and how can i solve it......Is it a major problem....or do i need to do some major repair.....Kindly Advice.......

Thanking you.......

Claymac........


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Well, computer's use a battery to keep the CMOS settings, when this gets low the warning begins to show up (though I don't know if all BIOS sytems show this warning)
When I had to change the CMOS battery (it lasted about 3 years) in computer I used to use, the settings became erratic similar to yours.
Others on the Board can probably tell you what the battery is & info on the procedure to replace it.


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi claymac,

Just replace the CMOS battery. It's easy...just remove the computer cover (turn everything off first, of course) find the battery---it's about the size of a large button, slid out the old one, slide in the new one, and Voila! It's done, but you may have to reset something in the BIOS. The batteries are about $4.

Good luck,
spaceman


----------

